# Taco 571-2 Valve Power Heads Going Bad



## sws4420 (Oct 30, 2011)

Question for those of you in the know on these types of things.

My furnace is about 7 years old. It seems every year at least once a year, I'm replacing the power heads on these taco 571-2 zone valves. Seeing that my house has 5 zones in it, it becomes quite a pain in the backside buying these things all the time. I have a small power head graveyard going on in the basement.

Anyway, is there a common cause for this failure that I don't know about? Possibly a rebuild kit or fix for these things?

Thanks for any help or advice you may be able to offer.

Bill
Colonie, NY


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 31, 2011)

sws4420 said:


> Question for those of you in the know on these types of things.
> 
> My furnace is about 7 years old. It seems every year at least once a year, I'm replacing the power heads on these taco 571-2 zone valves. Seeing that my house has 5 zones in it, it becomes quite a pain in the backside buying these things all the time. I have a small power head graveyard going on in the basement.
> 
> ...


I am not really up on the taco valve, i prefer Honeywell. One mistake a lot of guys  make is when you change the power head, you need to check the valve body and see how hard it turns. If the valve body turns hard then you are over working and over amping   the motors . Most the time you have to change
 both the body and head.  Paul


----------

